
The bizarre world of Bitcoin ‘mining’ finds a new home in Tibet - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-chinas-tibetan-highlands-the-bizarre-world-of-bitcoin-mining-finds-a-new-home/2016/09/12/7729cbea-657e-11e6-b4d8-33e931b5a26d_story.html
======
arjun27
Essential summary: bitcoin mining needs cheap electricity, and so bitcoin
mines are located poetically between other traditional commodity prices mines
in Tibet. Chinese influence is absent, but could affect flow of transactions
in the future.

